
Interior Images of Typhoon Sub – world's largest submarine (2009) - julianpye
http://ru-submarine.livejournal.com/17486.html
======
ge96
Man phenomenal.Engineering. Metal. I used to be obsessed with submarines.
Russians have some nice ones, Akulla class... the g Americans and their
Seawolf. Of course the iconic German u-botats there's one in a smithsonian
museum in Chicago I think, it's nuts. Those 12' long torpedos or longer with
contra-rotating propellers... nuts.

------
rdtsc
I like that it has a full size lathe (how common is that for subs?).

Well and a swimming pool, seltzer water dispenser and the 1980 Soviet sub
arcade. I remember that was my favorite arcade game too.

~~~
throwanem
Machine shops aren't uncommon on naval ships. Such a well supplied one is
perhaps unlikely aboard a submarine, but missile subs are the largest and
generally the longest-cruising of any type, so it makes a deal of sense they'd
have as much capability for self-maintenance as possible, especially given
their vital deterrent role. Same goes for the pool et cetera - the human crew
being as important to the mission as the boat herself, and just as much
meriting maintenance.

------
mpweiher
Documentary here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHOMRsHS6no](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHOMRsHS6no)

Compare with the interior as imagined in "The Hunt for Red October" :-)

~~~
PhantomGremlin
There was a National Geographic documentary[1] about scrapping one of the
Typhoons. I could only find a Russian language version on Youtube[2], which
it's still fun to at least scan thru quickly just to see the scale of the
thing

[1] Unfortunately the Wikipedia link is broken
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Typhoon-
class_submarine#Notabl...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Typhoon-
class_submarine#Notable_appearances_in_media)

[1] [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGhxGgQ-
Cd4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGhxGgQ-Cd4)

~~~
nsgf
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=M6ld7_7ss64](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=M6ld7_7ss64)
(same video in English)

------
a3n
I was surprised to see the wooden benches in the gym. Except for shoring, I
can't recall much wood when I was in the US Navy; fire danger.

~~~
avmich
Interesting that wood is also sometimes used as a heat shield for spacecrafts
returning to Earth, fire danger notwithstanding.

~~~
solidsnack9000
Probably high enough up, there is not enough air for it to burn -- and the
heat conductivity of wood is really poor.

------
ajmurmann
Is this still in service? It looks like it's not. But who knows. Can someone
who can read the text clarify? Thanks!

~~~
jabl
According to [https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Typhoon-
class_submarine](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Typhoon-class_submarine) of
the 6 built, 3 are scrapped, 2 retired, and 1 in service (though later on that
same page it says the last SLBM of the type used was decommissioned in 2012).

Based on the pictures, it definitely doesn't look like in service. Also, seems
quite strange if they'd let civilians (?) run around and take pictures of a
strategic weapon system in active use..

------
vinkelhake
Could you launch an ICBM horizontally?

~~~
baronvonsp
Sure. Why would you want to?

~~~
oldmanpants
How about a towed sonar array?

~~~
dvtv75
Nope, too close to the screws.

------
grzm
I know it sounds trivial, but the sheer size of these vessels never ceases to
amaze me. Wow!

------
mattbettinson
Is that a little swimming pool? Neat

~~~
throwayguestman
looks more like a bathtub from the size of it

